# Starches, not Red Meat causes my IBS



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm tired of reading nutritionist recommendations that eliminating red meat from your diet will help IBS. For many of us STARCHES (especially sugars, pastas and breads) are the real problem.The predominant thinking among nutritionists these days is to eat a high-carbohydrate, low-fat diet. This diet INCREASES my IBS symptoms.If I have only vegetables as the sides, I can eat as much beef, pork, chicken (dark or white), fish/seafood as I want and have no IBS symptoms. It isn't until I add the pasta, the bread and the desert that I have problems.Amazingly, when eatinging a meat and vegetable combination without the starch, I don't feel stuffed or bloated, even if I eat something really heavy like a steak or pork chops. I also find that I'm losing weight just by backing off on the starches.I'm sorry, but pasta salad with Tofu is over-rated as an IBS cure. When it comes to IBS you need to keep an open mind and find out what foods work for you.


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

I couldn't agree more. I thought I would get better by eating lots of whole grains, and my gas/bloat problem became, as a result, outrageously bad. Once I limited my grain intake to morning oatmeal and brown rice during the day, I felt soooo much better.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I have to agree with you, took me some time to figure that out. Been off starchy food now for years and have gained back all the weight I lost when I first got sick. I'm acually on a diet now. Simple sugar doesn't bother me but mixed with starch (cakes, cookies) forget it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

I agree with all of you. I have found that if I feel sick in the afternoon and have red meat for supper I feel 10 times better. It almost stops my cramping and D. I love red meat. I think I need to stay away from starches too. I usually eat at a sub place for lunch, mostly cause I think they are healthy for me, but every afternoon after I have my sub I get sick. It doesn't seem to matter what I put on it I just feel terrible after eating lunch and I am at work when this happens so that isn't really a pleasant experience. Probably most of the people who say eat starches don't have IBS or that is what works for them.


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

I figured out that my IBS was really being exacerbated by my gluten intolerance - so now my starches are all gluten free and that really helps. I also stay away from heavy meats and uncooked fruit as those don't always agree with me. Seafood and chicken are my best bets. Since it seems that everyone suffers differently with IBS - I think that doctors do IBSers a diservice when they make sweeping statements. I am holding out for the day when they FINALLY have reliable tests that can pinpoint problems, instead of a blanket statement 'You have IBS - Now here is your pamphlet' - This site has been a wonderful help to me with solutions and ideas of how to figure out exactly what my IBS was doing and why. Perhaps instead of a pamphlet that tells you very little, they should just give out this website addresses!


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

The cookbook for I.B.S. called Harmonize Youe Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle is starch-free. Website is www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com Its worth checking out!


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Just a thought, carbohydrates really aggravated my symptoms. Have you checked for something like small intestine bacterial overgrowth and/or parasitic infection. It takes some time but my carbohydrate tolerance has improved (not 100% though) and I do not have sugar/carbohyrdate cravings anymore.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

so agree.Carbos are bad







Wheat is the worst!!! Gluten is very tough on your digestive tract and can irritate the villi on the small intestine. Not to mention the insulin response you get from all these grains and starchy vegetables.Thank heaven for red meat. mmmmm cow


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

My friend brought round a book called 'Live right for your type', this concerns following a diet & lifestyle according to your blood group.I was quite amazed that the 'O' group (that's me) is prone to UC/crohns/digestive disorders and allergies.It recommends eating more red meat & less carbs.However, you need to knew what your blood group is first.See http://www.dadamo.com Haven't eaten red meat for 12 years but am now having more fish, chicken & turkey for B vits as don't eat any wheat or gluten grains.I do notice I have more wind when I have a lot of rice cakes & sugar in stuff like organic dark chocolate (can't resist & we all need our treats).


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Jupiter,Guess what blood type I am."O" of course.Interesting information. The first time I've heard of anything regarding blood types and diet.Thanks


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey Smurf and Jupiter,I'm O type as well. I know a little about this diet as my mother-in-law was into it for awhile. Now she's having much success on the Atkins plan. However, the strange part is that both diets, for her blood type say the same things about what she should eat. She has also always had "problems in the bathroom." Interesting stuff, huh? At first I thought it sounded like a crock but there has to be something there. I've always been 'O' type, of course and every since I was small have had stomache issues. I remember my mom waking me up and for school and it being the day of a big test. I'd go to the restroom about 3 or 4 times before I'd leave the house. Then be doubled over when the spastic colon would hit right as the test was being handed out. She said she use to do the exact same thing. Being new to this IBS thing, what I've been interested in finding out is how much of this is hereditary and how much is caused by high stress or high pressure families. Or maybe they are one in the same? Does anyone have problems that a mother or father or sibling has had? For instance, my parents are HUGE perfectioninsts and my dad has ulcers, mom has spastic colons...what do ya'll think? I haven't really heard much on the genetic issues of this. Curious.peanutt


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

Well now this thread has me TOTALLY CONFUSED and thrown.. My 9 yr. old daughter was JUST diagnosed with IBS and I have been working hard, and reading to find out what the HECK to feed her to help her.. I ordered the Book "Eating for IBS" and it pushes white flour Carbs and NO red meat.. That is what I have been trying to buy/cook.. And now I am reading this that Carbs aggravate all your symptoms.IT seems that no matter what I put in this child's stomach she still has pain and symptoms.. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Kathie, Welcome to the world of IBS. I'm going through the same thing right now. I have followed two totally different plans at separate times and have found that neither of them work for me 100%. Heather's sounds the most appealing but my stomach can NOT handle any bread!! The potatoes, rice, bread,and soy put me in the worst pain. I hurt so badly and get lots of stomach gurgles. But Elaine's Specific Carb Diet is better for me. But all the nut flour and honey make me sick and give me D. So, the best thing for me is trial and error, which unfortunately is the longest process and the most frustrating.







Coffee, artificial sweetner, hard liquor (which is okay in Elaine's diet), soy milk, cheese, greesy full beef hot dogs and bacon don't bother me, but sourdough bread, nuts, honey, and RAW VEGETABLES KILL ME!! Wierd, huh?You might just start her off on a simple and plain diet of chicken or broth and cooked veggies for fiber. Start off plain and when she's had a good day or so, start differing her diet ONE thing at a time. I sure hope she feels better soon. Take carePeanuttface


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Just a thought . . . has anyone been test for Celiac's?


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Bev,Nope, never been tested for that. Actually, I just quit going to the doctor because they did absolutely nothing for me and could not help me one bit. Their only suggestion was to eat more fiber. What is Celiac's disease? I'm curious!peanuttface


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Celiac is a condition where the body will not tolerate the gluten that is in grains. There's more to it than that but that is the basics. Those people can generally tolerate breads made with other flours such as rice or soya flours or a combination of several flours that are not wheat related.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Since I gave up pretzels and carrots I have not had any stomach pains. I am a Type 2 diabetic so have to watch what I eat, but do love red meat. Sometimes chicken will bother it but not like the carrots and pretzels.Nora


----------

